# USA vs australia



## divsat (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi expats

We got our Visa grant in April 2014. I am currently in usa in a decent IT job with work permit visa. I have more than 12 years experience in IT with leading IT service company. salary is good and I have couple of more years in my usa work permit. 
We are thinking whether to move to australia bcoz of the PR.
Would like to understand the opinion from folks who are in australia already. Is Moving to australia better than usa?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Its US of A all the way..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if you can secure a green card, it's the US.

If it's a dead-end in the US and you cannot transition from H1B to Green Card, Australia it is


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Before anyone truly answers this question, they will need to take off the starry eyed look most people assume the moment they hear the words USA. Unfortunately, a lot of people have built up this image of the USA over years of media exposure that nothing compares to the "land of opportunity". 

The first sad truth is that the land of opportunity is long gone.

The second sad truth is that there is no magic bullet answer when it comes to selecting between the US and any other place. I'll advise you to evaluate your personal employment options, earning potential in your area of expertise, your preferences when it comes to children's education and the environment they grow up in, safety (ref - gun culture), social culture and environment suitability, housing and rentals to name just a few.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not an IT guy, but can't help myself commenting. OZ PRs are limited in quantity. Why take a PR and block the quota, when you are still undecided? Some other deserving soul would have been very happy to take that PR and make his life there.

Just wondering.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

divsat said:


> Hi expats
> 
> We got our Visa grant in April 2014. I am currently in usa in a decent IT job with work permit visa. I have more than 12 years experience in IT with leading IT service company. salary is good and I have couple of more years in my usa work permit.
> We are thinking whether to move to australia bcoz of the PR.
> Would like to understand the opinion from folks who are in australia already. Is Moving to australia better than usa?


IT sector in Australia lagging behind light years from American IT sector. You will have more opportunities in USA than in OZ. On the other hand, there is a glut of IT professionals in oz at the moment and the overall size of Australian economy is smaller. The best thing will be come to Australia for a week or two, see if you can secure a better job then settle finally. Otherwise, do not risk your career just because of the PR.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you can secure a green card, it's the US.
> 
> If it's a dead-end in the US and you cannot transition from H1B to Green Card, Australia it is


This nails it. 


melloncollie said:


> Before anyone truly answers this question, they will need to take off the starry eyed look most people assume the moment they hear the words USA. Unfortunately, a lot of people have built up this image of the USA over years of media exposure that nothing compares to the "land of opportunity".
> 
> The first sad truth is that the land of opportunity is long gone.


Just moved less than a year ago from the US. I must say, once down here, USA seems an even greater land of opportunities than what it used to seem when I moved to US from India.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

melloncollie said:


> Before anyone truly answers this question, they will need to take off the starry eyed look most people assume the moment they hear the words USA. Unfortunately, a lot of people have built up this image of the USA over years of media exposure that nothing compares to the "land of opportunity". The first sad truth is that the land of opportunity is long gone. The second sad truth is that there is no magic bullet answer when it comes to selecting between the US and any other place. I'll advise you to evaluate your personal employment options, earning potential in your area of expertise, your preferences when it comes to children's education and the environment they grow up in, safety (ref - gun culture), social culture and environment suitability, housing and rentals to name just a few.


The only sensible response in this entire thread.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Tau$eef said:


> IT sector in Australia lagging behind light years from American IT sector. You will have more opportunities in USA than in OZ. On the other hand, there is a glut of IT professionals in oz at the moment and the overall size of Australian economy is smaller. The best thing will be come to Australia for a week or two, see if you can secure a better job then settle finally. Otherwise, do not risk your career just because of the PR.


totally agree. Risking your career for a PR is not a wise thing to do.
Its a small economy largely dependent on mining, tourism, education and housing. 

While people have been job hunting for months, do you believe a 1-2 weeks stay will be sufficient to probe career/job options?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

U have many years of experience in USA and now u have Australia PR. It's not hard for u to find a good job in Australia. If u can't secure a green card in USA, u must come back to your country. I don't think comming back is a good idea. Living in Australia is still better.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Just moved less than a year ago from the US. I must say, once down here, USA seems an even greater land of opportunities than what it used to seem when I moved to US from India.


Hi HappyBuddha, can you elaborate a bit on it? Why do you say so? It sounds scary for people who are yet to migrate and specially those who have spent some time in the U.S.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi 
I am in the same boat.
Working in US for 7 years on h1 visa. Got Australia PR and thinking of moving to australia in June.
Mandeep


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

I might be the least competent on the topic, because I've never visited any of those two countries, but at least I can share my view. The life in the USA is simple. On one hand this includes the financial stability and the ease of mind on the other hand. If that's what you're after - go for it. I, personally, get irritated by every aspect of my life, which is easier to handle than my optimal level. I'm not saying that I love challenges, just that I expect that life satisfaction is hard to achieve. I know that getting an Australian citizenship is easier, but I was talking about the everyday life.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*fully agree*



melloncollie said:


> Before anyone truly answers this question, they will need to take off the starry eyed look most people assume the moment they hear the words USA. Unfortunately, a lot of people have built up this image of the USA over years of media exposure that nothing compares to the "land of opportunity".
> 
> The first sad truth is that the land of opportunity is long gone.
> 
> The second sad truth is that there is no magic bullet answer when it comes to selecting between the US and any other place. I'll advise you to evaluate your personal employment options, earning potential in your area of expertise, your preferences when it comes to children's education and the environment they grow up in, safety (ref - gun culture), social culture and environment suitability, housing and rentals to name just a few.



Fully Agree with this post by MellonCollie.
USA is not what it looks on the outside..... the inside tales are a lot different and even scary at times......


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Fully Agree with this post by MellonCollie.
> USA is not what it looks on the outside..... the inside tales are a lot different and even scary at times......


the inside stories of most immigrant destinations are different, and if all those were know to potential immigrants - they probably would not have migrated.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

divsat said:


> Hi expats
> 
> We got our Visa grant in April 2014. I am currently in usa in a decent IT job with work permit visa. I have more than 12 years experience in IT with leading IT service company. salary is good and I have couple of more years in my usa work permit.
> We are thinking whether to move to australia bcoz of the PR.
> Would like to understand the opinion from folks who are in australia already. *Is Moving to australia better than usa?*



It depends on your skill set.

here is the order you should try 

1. apply green card
2. take a month/ 2 month off and go to Aus for job search
3. if you get job in Aus , then good bye USA
4. otherwise , go back to USA and wait for few year 
5. if you couldn't get green card, then Aus is only option rather than your home country.


----------

